# Arizona



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well i currently live in Arizona....(yay) and it's about 80~90 degrees and night tome is about 70.... Could i put week old chicks outside in a run by themselves....or could i put them with one adult hen....can babies get sick from being with older chickens at all?? Could i introduce them to her???


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If I had those temps, yes I would be sending them outside. I would not put a hen with them unless you are 100% certain she will not try to kill them as soon as you walk away. I may give them a 40 watt light for middle of the night.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not put baby chicks in with the hen, nor would I put them in a run at such a young age. (Unless) you have a light (heat source) and you are sure they are safe from wild critters. (good cage/fence) A chick at that age can make a nice meal for a snake or even a rat.

(IMO) ~ Best of luck!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Would two weeks be better to put by themselves........the only thing is my coops and runs are a little fast away from the house


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Where YOU live....I'd be MOST "concerned" that the chicks reman COOL-ENOUGH.
_BUT..._that said.....On THIS page...you can find a _Previous Posting _of mine ....relative to your Original question:
*http://www.chickenforum.com/f38/chicks-3288/#post41094*

BEST Regards from New Mexico,
ReTIRED


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

birdguy said:


> the only thing is my coops and runs are a little fast away from the house


I'm not sure what you are saying?

(And for a two weeks, again I would not ... but that is just me. )


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying?
> 
> (And for a two weeks, again I would not ... but that is just me. )


Sorry my English isn't good....but my coops are far from my house do no electrical


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Sorry my English isn't good....but my coops are far from my house do no electrical


Thanks ...

And again I say no for the two week old chicks ... Sorry ... for me it is more like four weeks of age.

I know I'm north of you and your temps are better than mine but size comes into play also.

Best of luck!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> Thanks ...
> 
> And again I say no for the two week old chicks ... Sorry ... for me it is more like four weeks of age.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

This is the hopefully the new mother...recently when she went broody just in a kennel she liked so i left it in there


----------

